# Road bike/frame color and style trends?



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Seems like black and red is coming back around. I mean mostly black with red accents kind of thing. Makes my 2009 Scott looks back in vogue a bit. And I was thinking about custom painting it instead of getting anything to replace it.

Also, is the Matt style thing fading, or is that my imagination?

I think some medium to darker side pastel blue or clay red in matt night be cool. Even some salmon-ee oranges in matt??

Or is the matt finish on the way out for now?


I used to really dislike black bikes, not I find I no only have a few but now like them. On the visual side of things I mean, I choose my car and bikes based on deals and ignore color pretty much anymore...


----------



## CrankyCarbon (Dec 17, 2014)

I've always preferred brighter colors.
All Italian bikes should be available in Ferrari Red.
all other bikes should too 

I have no idea on any trend but have seen those matte black frames and all black wheels.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

CrankyCarbon said:


> I've always preferred brighter colors.



For style, or visibility ?? I wear brighter clothes while abreast my black bikes.


----------



## plag (Apr 30, 2007)

robt57 said:


> Seems like black and red is coming back around. I mean mostly black with red accents kind of thing. Makes my 2009 Scott looks back in vogue a bit. And I was thinking about custom painting it instead of getting anything to replace it.
> 
> Also, is the Matt style thing fading, or is that my imagination?
> 
> ...


I have a 2012 Scott Scale, thats pretty much all black and red, I repainted some parts white and added a white saddle and different wheels.

my road bike was black and white lol im mixing that up also.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

robt57 said:


> For style, or visibility ?? I wear brighter clothes while abreast my black bikes.


Same here. It's a pretty good combination...


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

robt57 said:


> Also, is the Matt style thing fading, or is that my imagination?


Matt stopped riding in 2010, and he was never that stylish...

Matte on the other hand saves grams on paint. The only thing I currently officially recognize as "in style" is gravel road bikes, which is the typical cycling trend oxymoron. The term "adventure bike" seems to be gaining traction, which is just sad... I can't have an adventure on my regular road bike?


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

DrSmile said:


> Matte on the other hand...


My E key finger musta cramped up...


----------



## plag (Apr 30, 2007)

DrSmile said:


> Matt stopped riding in 2010, and he was never that stylish...
> 
> Matte on the other hand saves grams on paint. The only thing I currently officially recognize as "in style" is gravel road bikes, which is the typical cycling trend oxymoron. The term "adventure bike" seems to be gaining traction, which is just sad... I can't have an adventure on my regular road bike?


A true weight weenie worries about the weight of their paint job lol


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

plag said:


> A true weight weenie worries about the weight of their paint job lol



No joke, in 2000 when I had my Strong Frame made. I was thinking of passing on the powder coat in favor of wet paint to save weight. Carl convinced me it would be more durable than wet with power.

Over 30k mile later the only flaws in the top clear powder coat are where apparently my left heel was striking the left chain stay for a period. And a few compoundable hair lines on the top tube if I bothered to polish them out.


----------



## mambo (Jul 29, 2012)

For me - orange is the new black - especially if its Lamborghini pearl orange!























But then I'm biased...


----------



## CrankyCarbon (Dec 17, 2014)

robt57 said:


> For style, or visibility ?? I wear brighter clothes while abreast my black bikes.


Both.

Around here if a car ever hits me they can't say that they didn't see me.

Years ago while driving over a highway overpass, and getting ready to do a left turn; a motorcycle (black, black leathers, helmet, etc) was coming straight at me with it's headlight on. behind him was a dark car, with it's headlights on; driving down a highly tree lined road when it was super bright out. I was in the brightness, and they were in the darkness. When I started turning left, I then saw the headlight was from something else other than the car which was further back. I corrected but scared the motorcyclist.

fyi, my motorcycle helmet is a combination of bright colors. And my jacket is red. Not the brightest, but better than black on black on black.

Over the years riding in the dark too, I've learned just to wear brighter colors that have alot of contrast.


----------



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

mambo said:


> For me - orange is the new black - especially if its Lamborghini pearl orange!
> 
> View attachment 304367
> 
> ...


That.....is a gorgeous bike! Very nice.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

BigPoser said:


> That.....is a gorgeous bike! Very nice.


Agreed! Nice looking bike.

I'm not sure what the current "trends" are for color, but I'm not sure how current trends impact what pain you'd choose for you bike when going custom. Pick the color(s) that you like and are timeless.


----------



## K Dub Cycle (Oct 22, 2013)

The Belgian Blue with Orange highlights is starting to grow on me.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

I still got a hankering for Sylvain Chavanel's custom painted bike?










And the IAM paint of a few years ago too.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I've never understood, followed, or made trends or fashion a part of my life. But I do see so much crap in bizarre colors and shapes out there (not just the bike world). I like my bikes, but hate the graphics on everything. I eliminate or minimize that when I can. Three of them are bare Titanium. I can't imagine what women go through in their lives about what they look like. Engineering and manufacturing is my career. One of my mottos: "Function is Beauty". However, I see most of the world as "Fashion before Function"!

One of my bikes is yellow (oops!).


----------



## Scar (Sep 13, 2014)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, of course. Here is what my eye beholds.

I really, really dislike the flat, or matte if you prefer, colors that have been fostered on the buying public by too many bike companies. Especially the all flat black paint, which has been so prevalent in recent years. Ugly and morose at the same time. They look like they were styled to be the official team bike for the Sweet Dreams Funeral Home and Memorial Gardens, or perhaps the National Mortician’s Association racing team. Ugh!

More than style, these flat black bikes don’t show up well on the road, especially in less than optimal lighting conditions. I read a post on a different forum from a rider who was really proud of his new flat black carbon bike and flat black riding clothes. He said he looked “good and stealthy”. Stealthy! When I am riding my road bike on a public highway, “stealthy” is the very last thing I want to be. 

A few years ago I was looking at a Scott at our favorite local bike shop. Flat black paint with a streak of flat red color on the top tube. I told Brian I might be interested but not with those flat colors. He said he was certain the dull colors Scott had on that model were costing him sales. That bike stayed on his floor for about three years before it disappeared after being reduced several times. 

I do like black bikes, and have a 2008 black and red bike like the OP mentions. However, it is a very shiny black with lots of red accents and shiny silver seat and chain stays. Looks good and is very visible on the road, especially when paired with the bright jerseys or jackets that I always wear. Stealthy? Not for me, neither for looks nor for safety.

Big and gaudy, or both big and gaudy, graphics are another trend I dislike in bikes and bike clothing. An example is Cannondale sticking their name on every place on their bikes to the point that I wouldn’t own one. Cannondale and some other brands make their bikes look like they’re trying their best to copy the NASCAR look. Same thing with some cycling apparel companies. Splash their names all over their jerseys and short in huge letters. Although I like Garneau bib shorts and jerseys, for a couple of years there they looked like a NASCAR driver’s clothing. So I just didn’t buy them. 

I don’t care about trends, but I refuse to pay for a manufacture’s bad taste in paint and graphics. After all, I have to look at and live with that bike and cycling apparel. I guess these things run in cycles. Hopefully a brighter, more colorful and less gaudy cycle is coming in the future. 

Just my opinion and yours may vary and that's okay.


----------



## mambo (Jul 29, 2012)

Scar said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, of course. Here is what my eye beholds.
> 
> I really, really dislike the flat, or matte if you prefer, colors that have been fostered on the buying public by too many bike companies. Especially the all flat black paint, which has been so prevalent in recent years. Ugly and morose at the same time. They look like they were styled to be the official team bike for the Sweet Dreams Funeral Home and Memorial Gardens, or perhaps the National Mortician’s Association racing team. Ugh!
> 
> ...


I agree with your sentiments. Hate Matt black, stealth or whatever they want to call it. Also I hate all those "Utra high exclusive we invented it modulus" stickers that mean nothing; ditto www. com: decals plastered on the chainstays etc.

This is why we offer all custom paint and minimal graphics on our own frames.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

I think the years I had satin and brushed titanium got me really bored with lack of color and I am over compensating. 

That said, I have a few black bikes, one matte and black, and a few colorful.

Different strokes et al.


----------



## Mr Evil (Aug 12, 2011)

K Dub Cycle said:


> The Belgian Blue with Orange highlights is starting to grow on me.


I like blue+orange, but everytime I see something in those colours it makes me angry at the film industry.


----------



## nirVELOvana (Mar 6, 2014)

Based on what's been shared with me by people that I know who prefer that all black look, I'm convinced that there are a couple of reasons behind their choice。。。

1。 _Their tastes in the paint schemes of their bike, simply lines up with other things in their lives_。。。 

Their personalities, their age, their fashion sense, their home's decor, their hair styles, etc。 For people that I know personally, it's their personalities that's behind their preference for the banal matte black «_*un*-design_», the mediocre stealth look, the same look that millions of others before them opted for。 I'm talking about cats that are real good buds。 Buds to whom I have said to their faces: «_everything about you is banal and mediocre_»。 And they proudly acknowledge that about themselves。 

2。 _Some people think that they're not worthy to be seen on_ «_*a flashy-looking bike*_»。。。 

One friend flat out told me that he absolutely loves the look of _this Vivelo_。。。



。。。He was a finger snap away from buying one。 But he honestly believes that «_that look is only for elite cyclists_» [his words]。 So instead he opted for an equally-priced, equally-specced Big 3 brand — in your bog-standard matte black。 Because of his [_self-perceived_] mediocre cycling skills, he felt he «_couldn't pull off that pro look_»。


----------



## Scar (Sep 13, 2014)

nirVELOvana said:


> Based on what's been shared with me by people that I know who prefer that all black look, I'm convinced that there are a couple of reasons behind their choice。。。
> 
> 1。 _Their tastes in the paint schemes of their bike, simply lines up with other things in their lives_。。。
> 
> ...


Interesting post. Pitiful to think that people could self impose mediocrity as part of their lifestyle.

On the other hand, I wish that I had thought of the term "bog-standard matte black". Very fitting indeed.


----------



## nirVELOvana (Mar 6, 2014)

Scar said:


> 。。。Pitiful to think that people could self impose mediocrity as part of their lifestyle。。。


Oh yeah。 It's actually even «_a thing_» and everything。 It's pretty much «_the norm_» — _apparently_。 Not just limited to choices of bike paint schemes。



Scar said:


> 。。。I wish that I had thought of the term "*bog-standard matte black*"。。。


Credit where credit is due: _That one I nicked from this one Limey bud of mine_ who's always saying that。


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

robt57 said:


> I used to really dislike black bikes, not I find I no only have a few but now like them. On the visual side of things I mean, I choose my car and bikes based on deals and ignore color pretty much anymore...


Dunno about the matte finish going away, but black has always been an option for one obvious reason; it matches EVERYTHING. My bike is black with polished metal (steel or aluminum depending on the part), and although new, looks old school. It's a classic look and as attractive now as it did back in the 70's (or even the 50's). Certain color schemes do work well together, and are just as timeless as black and _____. I promise you 25 years from now, black frames will be just as prevalent then as they are now because they look good.


----------



## jwalther (Jul 4, 2013)

Guess I'm part of the trend.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I'm never part of any trend. My bikes are always Celeste.


----------



## willstylez (Sep 15, 2011)

I tend to like everything, except blacked out! I have a titanium with some anodized purple bits, desert turquoise fixed gear and a black / bright green mtn bike....but my favorite probably has to be the classic colorway of my De Rosa....


----------



## Scar (Sep 13, 2014)

kbwh said:


> I'm never part of any trend. *My bikes are always Celeste*.


As will be my already-picked-out next bike, a Bianchi Infinito CV. 

We bought an Infinito for my wife in 2012. We both love the colors and she loves the ride. We have always been metal people, steel and titanium for our other five bikes but this Bianchi carbon bike has fit into our garage quite nicely.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 26, 2005)

Normbilt 
Ride Something Different
IMG_20150316_185841091 by normbilt, on Flickr


----------



## Scar (Sep 13, 2014)

willstylez said:


> I tend to like everything, except blacked out! I have a titanium with some anodized purple bits, desert turquoise fixed gear and a black / bright green mtn bike....but my favorite probably has to be the classic colorway of my De Rosa....
> 
> View attachment 304469


Beautiful bike. 

After marriage and getting into cycling, the very first book I bought on the subject was “Richard’s Bicycle Book”, the 1972 edition. The book was good for someone just getting into the bicycle boom taking place at that time even though it was a bit preachy in places, like Richard felt qualified to lecture the reader on several social issues. 

The best part of the book was the gorgeous bike on the cover. It was an orange and white beauty in the classic two-tone paint pattern very similar to your De Rosa. I thought at the time it had to be the best looking bike in the world. 

Although unlikely, if I ever have another steel frame made for myself, it will be painted in the classic red and white pattern like your De Rosa.


----------

